# Troll Two - More Bottom spots



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a real good night by s huge bonfire and needed to clear the fuzzy swollen brain today - I had plotted a number of likely places that would require launching from a new place, no worries and it turned out real good today. Actually a great day for zooming around the gulf like a water bug. 

8.7 miles later and 5 brand new spots. (2 didn't turn up) 

Getting the hang of the chart plotter and mapping.

First one had the best relief - lost two little jigs seeing it there were AJ's there.. 










Second one looks good as well 









Third one tool me 15 mins of circles to locate it - good spot just not much holding over it. My guess isa real old coop...









Forth was almost two miles from the other spot - about 6.5 miles into the route I plotted - and worth every stoke of the peddle.









Fifth spot (after looking hard for two others in the general area) - looks to be an old coop - 









Still have three more spots to try and find in the next few days - and I'll have my spots locked in for the season. 

Here's my hint: Triangulate 

Best,
Stressless


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

That fourth spot though...are these public numbers/ones you've acquired and went to check out or just spots you marked trolling along?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ones I found by using math I learned in 7th grade... not. not. public.


Stressless


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Stressless said:


> Ones I found by using math I learned in 7th grade... not. not. public.
> 
> 
> Stressless


Sorry, just getting into bottom fishing and was curious.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Is that a lowrance elite 5?
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope Humminbird 365


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

If I read it right, you've gotten good at "zapping" people by using good old fashioned landmarks. :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to report these images to the mods because there are no associated numbers


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Good spots*

Looks like some good spots. Try not to spend all 11 days of snapper season on one spot.:thumbup:


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I would like to report these images to the mods because there are no associated numbers


That's because you are not looking at them with the right program. All electronic images contain meta data. If you save the pictures and them look at them with the right program - bam. There is the info you are looking for.


----------

